# Valencia Viewing trip



## joannadawns (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi everyone... I've been looking online at properties around the outskirts of Valencia and done some homework and the area has a bad past with illegal builds. its still not really clear of the legal side of the property that's been built on rural land many years ago and have mains electric and water and registered with the Registry and also the Cadastre. There are lots many look really nice properties, the estate agents say there are no longer issues. I will take legal advice on any property I purchase but I wonder if its worth the time looking at Valencia area, which would be a shame as it looks a great area to live. I'm trying to book a 10 day visit for April and would like some advice asap... can any help? does anyone already live in the area?

Many thanks in advance for any advice :]


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi,

I live very near Valencia. It’s is a lovely place to live.

We bought a couple of years ago. Everything seemed very well organised but we did use an english speaking Spanish lawyer for our own peace of mind.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey104 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi, we have just bought a villa just outside Valencia near Cheste.
We have been looking at various areas for the past two years and spent the whole of last August looking at properties in Alicante, Almeria and Valencia.
I believe there have been issues with the Valencia ‘Land Grab’ previously but where we have bought it is very strict re building permissions.
We had to have a surveyor go to the property and compare the existing buildings to what was on the plans at the Ayuntimento.
There was an outdoor kitchen not on the plans which the surveyor reported to our solicitor and I believe the seller had to pay a lot of money to have it inspected and added to the plans in order to sell the property.
I do think that if it wasn’t for our solicitor we may have had issues with that particular outbuilding.
Don’t let the past put you off. Go and look at properties and when you see one you like make sure you get a good solicitor to act on your behalf.
I can recommend HomeEspana. Their sales and after sales staff are absolutely brilliant.
Good luck!


----------



## joannadawns (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi, Was the property on Rustic land?


----------



## yozzi (Aug 30, 2012)

Monkey104 said:


> Hi, we have just bought a villa just outside Valencia near Cheste.
> We have been looking at various areas for the past two years and spent the whole of last August looking at properties in Alicante, Almeria and Valencia.
> I believe there have been issues with the Valencia ‘Land Grab’ previously but where we have bought it is very strict re building permissions.
> We had to have a surveyor go to the property and compare the existing buildings to what was on the plans at the Ayuntimento.
> ...


What made you decide on moving to Valencia? Was it purely the attraction of the property or did you take in other considerations? I'm interested because the areas you mention (Almeria to Valencia) are the ones that I aim to come and look at later this year with a view to a permanent move in the future.


----------



## joannadawns (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi,
Originally I was looking more towards the Murcia area and looked a few properties in the Valencia area by chance and thought they offered good value, the airport on the correct side of Valencia that would work for me and a great city. I don't know this area, so that's why I want to visit in April but don't want to waste 2 weeks if the land issue is a real problem... so many of the properties are built of rural land, they are registered but lots of these properties were in danger of being knocked down just a few years ago. I really want to understand the legal side. :]


----------



## Monkey104 (Aug 24, 2014)

Yes, our property is on rustic land. Over the past couple of years we narrowed our search down to Almeria and Alicante. 
This was all taking in to account type of properties, prices, the area we visited and information gleaned from other forums.
We had not really looked at Valencia but my wife had seen some properties in Valencia that we might like so we went to visit the area and instantly fell in love with the city and the area the properties were in.
In the end we we narrowed our search down to two properties. One in Campasol and the one in Valencia.
Although the property in Campasol was very nice, and forgive me if this is the reason others bought their property, but I was not looking for the urbanisation community.
As I said, just make sure you get proper legal representation who will do all the checks necessary.

In our first meeting with our solicitor I had all these concerns re land ownership, building legality, existing mortgage, water supply, electricity supply et al.

However those concerns and much more was covered by my solicitor before I could actually put them forward.

I think everyone will agree, get a solicitor, get recommendations and get the job done properly.

P.s. don’t watch those holiday homes from Hell programmes. I watched one the other week and having the knowledge I have now, I could see that the majority of their problems arose from not buying through a solicitor!


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Google "illegal builds Montroy" this will give a bit of information.

I have friends who live there and I lived in the next town, Montserrat until 6 months ago.


----------



## joannadawns (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi, Thank you, i think i have already read most of these, the trouble is most relate some 10 years ago, I'm finding it hard to find information that's up to date. I'm not as worried as I was at first... I think everyone thinking about purchasing property needs to be aware of planning from even an outside BBQ... everything should be on the plans.


----------



## joannadawns (Nov 28, 2017)

How did you find Montserrat... this whole area is of interest, there are some really nice properties in the area.


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

We lived about 2km outside the centre in an ex Spanish weekend house, all neighbours were Spanish, but only one full time. This is a case with a lot of the houses around this area, suited us when we bought but some might think it isolated and there have been burglaries.

The town is adequately provisioned with all shops etc that you might need day-to-day, health centre, schools etc. Reasonable bus service to Valencia and outlying villages, nearest Metro station at Torrent. It's what's known as a working town i.e. not aimed at us immigrants or tourists, but friendly with plenty of bars & restaurants. A good few Brits and other Northern Europeans live around the area with more recently some Bulgarians and Romanians. Spanish lessons are available through the council at about 30 Euro for the year. 20 mins or thereabouts in the car to either the centre of Valencia, the airport, the beach, or the middle of nowhere, at least it seems like that !!

All of the above can, of course, be said about o lot of the other towns in the area


----------



## Roland_O (Oct 17, 2016)

yozzi said:


> What made you decide on moving to Valencia? Was it purely the attraction of the property or did you take in other considerations? I'm interested because the areas you mention (Almeria to Valencia) are the ones that I aim to come and look at later this year with a view to a permanent move in the future.


Hi, just to add to the other person's reply.

We started off south of Alicante and found that as we looked north, properties got cheaper as one moved away from the tourist zones. As we were planning to move permanently, and not have a holiday home, this was a double win for us, as moving towards Valencia city brought a lot more everyday life (shopping centers, hospitals, Burger Kings, car dealers, train lines etc.,.). 

We ended up living just north of Valencia, 20 mins from its airport. Being so far away from the holiday zones of Alicante - Almeria is a double edge sword. Downside is that very few people speak english. The upside is that everything is a lot more modern, and people view us as interesting curiosities, rather than a pain in the butt. 

I think it depends on what sort of life you want to live. e.g. back in the UK you could live by the sea in Devon and have a nice quiet life, or you could live somewhere more buzzy, like Brighton or London. Some folk prefer buzz, some want peace. Your call. As for me, I think when one stops working, you suddenly start to need some buzz.


----------



## joannadawns (Nov 28, 2017)

Going to come over the end of April for a couple of weeks ... looking a villa to rent.. trying to avoid the agents as they really load the price :[


----------



## joannadawns (Nov 28, 2017)

Any recommendations of areas to look? I was thinking west of the airport but no more than an hour drive to the beach


----------



## Relyat (Sep 29, 2013)

Take your pick, any number of towns of a similar size will have similar facilities.

You might want to consider the proximity of the Metro to get in and out of Valencia, or distance to the A7 or A3 for access to the airport. It all depends on what your priorities are.


----------

